# TF88 có uy tín không? Đánh giá của chuyên gia



## tf88vn (19/8/21)

Với tốc độ phát triển nhanh, việc xuất hiện của nhiều nhà cái mới trên thị trường là điều làm người chơi choáng ngợp. Vì lẽ đó, việc cẩn trọng khi tìm kiếm 1 nhà cái uy tín để chọn mặt gửi vàng là điều rất cần thiết. Vì vậy, việc tìm hiểu kỹ về sự uy tín của nhà cái là điều khồng thể không làm. Hôm nay, hãy cùng đi tìm câu trả lời cho câu hỏi TF88 có uy tín không? Những điều làm nên sự uy tín của nhà cái TF88? Thông qua bài viết phía dưới đây.

*Nhà cái TF88 có uy tín không? Sự phân trần thông qua chất lượng dịch vụ*

TF88 được thành lập bởi tập đoàn giải trí trực tuyến TF88 Gaming, đơn vị cung ứng sản phẩm cá cược Esport lớn nhất Châu Á. Hiện tại, thương hiệu này đang bành chường thế lực để củng cố vị trí ở châu lục đông dân nhất trước khi có những bước tiến vứng chắc ở Châu Âu.






Nhà cái TF88 có uy tín không

Việt Nam cũng là 1 trong những thị trường trọng điểm cần tập trung đẩy mạnh bởi nhận thấy đất nước có dân số trẻ, mức độ tiếp cận internet chiếm đến 80% dân số và người trẻ chiếm phần lớn trong số đó.

Theo báo cáo của tổ chức Internet toàn cầu, thì người trẻ ở Việt Nam giành hầu hết thời gian vao Internet là để giải trí, đặc biệt là những game tạo ra lợi nhuận và kiếm tiền 4.0 trở thành xu thế tất yếu. Và TF88 đã định vị mình thành 1 nhà cái uy tín hàng đầu, cung cấp dịch vụ giải trí kiếm tiền tốt nhất hiện nay để đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu của khách hàng ở đất nước trăm triệu dân.

Thành tích đột biến khi đã có hơn 100.000 đăng ký TF88 mới chỉ trong 6 tháng hoạt động từ đầu năm 2021. Từ thời điểm thành lập là vào tháng 2/2021 thì con số đố thực sự khổng lồ và tao cho nhà cái này 1 bệ đỡ rất tốt trong những chặng đường định vị thương hiệu tại Việt Nam

Dưới đây là những điểm mà khách hàng bị thu hút mạnh mẽ bởi nhà cái TF88:


Nền tảng công nghệ cao vượt trội, đột phá
Tiệm lực tài chính vững mạnh và bạo chi
Đội ngũ nhân lực giàu kinh nghiệm
Những điều góp phần tạo lòng cốt, cỗ máy chính của chiếc siêu xe giúp nó vượt lên những đối thủ già cỗi trong ngành cá cược. Nó cũng giúp khách hàng có thêm niềm tin vào nhà cái này, tự tin để giao dịch và an tâm về tính an toàn thông tin tài khoản.

*Đi sâu vào nền tảng tạo nên sự uy tín của nhà cái TF88*

Để làm nên sự thành công và chiếm trọn con tim khách hàng, nhà cái TF88 đã phải nỗ lực rất nhiều để khởi phát doanh nghiệp trong năm đại dịch covid 2021 hoành hành. Dưới đây là những yếu tố không thể bỏ qua:






Sự uy tín của nhà cái TF88Sở hữu giấy phép hoạt động giải trí trực tuyến, casino online nhanh nhất

Chỉ trong vòng chưa đầy 3 tháng đệ trình và xin cấp phép từ tổ chức quản lý ngành giải trí casino trực tuyến của PAGCOR, nhà cái TF88 đã nhận được giấy phép cá cược xuyên biên giới.

Điểm nhấn quan trọng nhất là thời gian, khi các nhà cái khác thường mất từ 6 tháng đến 1 năm để hoàn thiện hồ sơ và xây dựng đội ngũ giám sát viên thì TF88 chỉ cần 2 tháng để hoàn thiện điều đó, cùng cơ sở hạ tầng để triển khai dịch vụ.

Với hệ thống tối tân được trang bị ngay từ đầu, nhân sự vựng mạnh và tài chính khủng đã khiến giới chức phải nể phục và chấp nhận nhanh nhất có thể để tập đoàn giải trí này đi vào hoạt động.

*Sử dụng hệ thống bảo mật dữ liệu đa tầng*

Với lớp bảo về đa tầng vô cùng kín kẽ, đảm bảo chống tin tặc xâm nhập từ bên ngoài, lỗ dữ liệu từ nội bộ hệ thống để ngăn chặn các đối thủ tạo kết nối lừa đảo là những điểm mạnh nhất mà TF88 đã hoàn thiện thành công.

Đội ngũ IT đều là những người nhiều năm trong nghề, gồm cá các Hacker hàng đầu quy tụ để tự tìm và sửa mọi lỗi liên quan đến thông tin bảo mật hệ thống. Do đó, chuyện bị lộ thông tin gần như là điều không thể nên khách hàng hoàn toàn yên tâm để đăng ký TF88 và vui chơi giải trí.






Sử dụng hệ thống bảo mật dữ liệu đa tầng

Song hành với độ là hệ thống chuyển tiền và rút tiền TF88 hoạt động trơn tru, linh hoạt và đa nền tảng, phương thức. Người chơi có thể thoải mái lựa chọn hình thức thận tiện nhất mà vẫn đảm bảo an toàn giao dịch, không cần phải e ngại lộ dữ liệu cá nhân như ở các nhà cái khác.

Đội ngũ Hỗ trợ trực tuyến 24h/7

Sự chất lượng trong dịch vụ không thể bỏ qua tiêu chí hỗ trợ khách hàng mọi lúc mọi nơi. Với thời lượng hỗ trợ là không giới hạn và tần xuất hoạt động 365 ngày mỗi năm nên hầu như mọi thứ khách hàng cần đều được giải quyết ngay tức thì. Với tốc độ, sự hiểu biết và chuyên môn sâu sắc, những thắc mắc, khiếu nại hay giải thích kèo cược đều được hoàn thành trong 1 lần hỗ trợ chưa tới 10 phút. Đó là tất cả những yếu tốt tổng hòa để trả lời cho câu hỏi TF88 có uy tín không?

Những khách hàng đã, đang sử dụng dịch vụ đều cho biết trải nghiệm với các bạn hỗ trợ viên đều rất thoải mái, dễ chịu và chưa bao giờ không giải quyết được vấn đề gì.

*Sự vượt trội của TF88 so với các đối thủ trên thị trường nhà cái*

Không phải bỗng dưng cái tên TF88 lại nổi đình nổi đám trong những nhà cá mới nổi đủ sức cạnh tranh với các ông lớn trên thị trường. Điểm qua những điểm nhấn về sự trải nghiệm của khách hàng thông qua các dịch vụ hiện nay.







Sự vượt trội của TF88 so với các đối thủ trên thị trường nhà cáiĐăng ký tài khoản đơn giản, nhanh chóng, an toàn

Mọi thủ tục cần để đăng ký thành viên tại TF88 vô cùng đơn giản. Các thông tin được yêu cầu cung cấp đều là những thông tin cá nhân cơ bản nhất để giúp tạo tài khoản nhanh chóng. Thông tin sẽ trực tiếp đi vào hệ thống máy chủ của nhà cái để bảo mật an toàn nhất. Do đó, bạn hoàn toàn có thể an tâm khi chơi tại TF88.

*Nạp tiền và rút tiền từ tài khoản cá độ TF88 cực nhanh*

Chắc hẳn bạn đã quá chán với việc phải chờ đợi mỗi khi gửi tiền nhà cái hay thực hiện các lệnh rút tiền mà cả chục tiếng sau mới nhận được? Bạn hãy quên những trải nghiệm đáng thất vọng đó đi vì khi chơi ở nhà cái TF88, mọi giao dịch đều được thực hiện nhanh hết mức có thể.

Người chơi chỉ cần thực hiện những thao tác đơn giản là đã có thể rút được tiền về tài khoản một cách nhanh chóng.





Nạp tiền, rút tiền từ tài khoản cá độ TF88 cực nhanh

Thời gian hoàn thành 1 lệnh giao dịch trung bình luôn dưới 10 phút và đa phần lệnh được thực hiện tức thì. Thời gian lệnh gửi tiền TF88 thông qua hình thức Ebank thì thậm trí còn chỉ vừa ấn xong gửi tiền là lệnh đã được thanh toán và tiền đã ở trong tài khoản của khách hàng.

Dưới đây là 1 trong những điểm rất mạnh về giao dịch tại nhà cái này:

TF88 hỗ trợ rất nhiều phương thức thanh toán đa dạng: Ebank, Chuyển khoản ngân hàng, ZaloPay, Momo, VietelPay, thẻ cào điện thoại và thậm trí là tiền ảo như Bitcoin, USDT.
Hỗ trợ nạp tiền thông qua tất cả các ngân hàng lớn của Việt Nam như: Vietcombank, Techcombank, Sacombank, Vietinbank, Agribank, Đông Á, ACB … .
Hơn nữa, TF88 phân ra rất nhiều ví tiền cho các sản phẩm khác nhau, điều này khiến khách hàng quản lý tiền trong tài khoản tốt hơn và rất tiện cho việc sử dụng khuyến mãi ở từng ví riêng, không ảnh hưởng đến ví tiền chính. Điều này, khác biệt rất nhiều để có thể chia các khoản tiền để tham gia khuyến mãi riêng biệt.

*TF88 cung cấp bảng kèo đã dạng, tỷ lệ ăn cao*

Yếu tố hút khách hàng nhất chính là vừa tạo ra sân chơi vừa tạo ra thu nhập cho khách hàng, đó là điều mà TF88 được các chuyên gia đánh giá là tốt nhất với bảng tỷ lệ kèo của mọi giải đấu và xuyên suốt đêm ngày. Bảng tỷ lệ kèo đã dạng, linh hoạt trong từng trận đấu và đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu cho người chơi từ ít vốn đến nhiều vốn.

Với khoản đặt cược tối thiểu là 1.000 VNĐ với cá game slots, nổ hũ và 10.000 VNĐ với các sản phẩm thể thao cùng với 20.000 ở các sòng Casino trực tuyến. Bất cứ ai cũng có thể chơi được
Với 3 sòng thể thao hiện tại là Saba, BTI và Sbo thì người chơi thoải mãi mà lựa chọn các tỷ lệ kèo cược bóng đá, Esports và các môn thể thao đa dạng.
Các sòng casino với giao diện cực đẹp, người thật chia bài và được camera giám sát nghiêm ngặt nên đảm bảo không có gian lận.
Các jackpot hay gam nổ hũ lớn nhất thế giới với giải thưởng lên đến hàng chục tỷ VNĐ vẫn đang chờ chủ nhân mới.


----------

